# Manufacturers/Vendors from China



## LilSparrow (11 mo ago)

I have a wholesale business already established in South Africa, I am lookin to add elite level Golfer T-shirts in my inventory. But the problem is competitor has too low rates which even don't meet my expenses. I am looking to source them from China. Is there any vendor/manufacturer from China, or someone who have any contact with some trusted suppliers? Please quote your best rates with freight forwarder charges from China to Pretoria.

Attaching image as article reference


----------

